# care for a listen to my music?



## demonwerewolf110 (May 27, 2008)

ok, i learned my lesson from the deviantart forums not to post there ever again, because they are all twats.

anyways, i have some music ive been writing for a while, and i was wondering if i could possibly get any _constructive_ criticism for it. 

i warn you now, since i've been getting nothing but flames about it on deviantart for the last two weeks, the layout is very simple, its a black background with red borders and blue lettering. if thats going to be a problem, please dont say anything about it. i honestly dont care about that layout enough to change it to something everyone else wants it to be.

the other warning is that yes, the drums are MIDI. i apologize for not being able to produce studio quality drums equal to neal pert, or chris adler. i have tried to get a good sound going, and ive spent a long time recording these songs, so please, be gentle.

ive been playing guitar for fourteen years, bass guitar for ten and drums for ten as well. the reason the drums in my music are MIDI is because i live in an apartment where the walls are paper thin, and i can hear the people three floors above me talking quietly over dinner. noise ordinance doesnt allow my drums, so they are in storage.

::EDIT:: the layout has been changed, its much nicer, and more metal than the last one. 

now, without further ado, since i believe i covered all bases, the link. http://myspace.com/miseryfields


----------



## Calamity (May 27, 2008)

i like it...its something i could listen to a lot.

Good Job!


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (May 27, 2008)

Calamity said:


> i like it...its something i could listen to a lot.
> 
> Good Job!



thanks! im glad somebody does. lol


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 19, 2008)

Hmm.. I'm currently headbanging to this. It's pretty good, actually. Your drummer is fairly amazing too. How long have y'all been going at this? =3


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks! im glad you like it! actually, its all me. lol ive been playing every instrument i can get my hands on for about 14 years.


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 12, 2008)

im a guitarist so thats what im listening to...

its not particularly what I would normally listen to, but its quite obvious you have talent in your genre

(i play more hardcore/experimental)

keep up the good work

p.s.
have u thought of joining a band?


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Jul 14, 2008)

actually, i've been looking for a band for a long time now. lol i'm glad you like it, despite it not being your style!


----------



## Aden (Jul 14, 2008)

Fantastic drum programming! Quite the beats you get going there, and I think the songs really work. I can definitely imagine them with a vocalist on top.


----------



## M&Mike (Jul 17, 2008)

its fairly good, i'd purchase your album or download it ilegally.


----------



## kalibration ltd (Jul 18, 2008)

i'll be the first one to say i hated it.

haha

no seriously i don't like metal in the first place and this really isn't that good





++ what are you doing with that wah pedal.
stop it you're hurting it.


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 18, 2008)

FUCKING METAL.

Awesome.

Although for 'Gates,' you seem to have a major clipping problem, and detracts a little from the actual song, which seems to be my favorite in your list.


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Jul 18, 2008)

kalibration ltd said:


> i'll be the first one to say i hated it.
> 
> haha
> 
> ...




well, if you dont like metal, please explain why you listened to it in the first place when i explicitly said what genre of music it is?

and also, the use of the wah is all part of someones style. look at kirk hammet, jake e. lee, synister gates or any other metal guitarist. i honestly dont care if you hate it, thats all the more reason to make me write more just like it. thank you for giving me a reason to write more.


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Jul 18, 2008)

mammagamma said:


> FUCKING METAL.
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> Although for 'Gates,' you seem to have a major clipping problem, and detracts a little from the actual song, which seems to be my favorite in your list.



clipping problem? care to explain a little? im still in the process of getting some major and minor editing done, so if you explain, ill be more than happy to fix it. 

thanks for listening and enjoying!


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Jul 18, 2008)

M&Mike said:


> its fairly good, i'd purchase your album or download it ilegally.



lol good luck with the downloading. ;P if you would like to purchase it, send me your information in a note, if you please


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 19, 2008)

kalibration ltd said:


> i'll be the first one to say i hated it.
> 
> haha
> 
> ...



yeeeaaaah dont critique a genre you hate

thats  about as biased as you can get lol


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 19, 2008)

demonwerewolf110 said:


> clipping problem? care to explain a little? im still in the process of getting some major and minor editing done, so if you explain, ill be more than happy to fix it.
> 
> thanks for listening and enjoying!


Some of the sound got so loud it sounded like a fuzzy mess in some places.

An awesome fuzzy mess.


----------



## kalibration ltd (Jul 19, 2008)

demonwerewolf110 said:


> well, if you dont like metal, please explain why you listened to it in the first place when i explicitly said what genre of music it is?
> 
> and also, the use of the wah is all part of someones style. look at kirk hammet, jake e. lee, synister gates or any other metal guitarist. i honestly dont care if you hate it, thats all the more reason to make me write more just like it. thank you for giving me a reason to write more.



1. because i give anything a chance
2. kirk hammet sucks
3. jake lee sucks
4. don't get me started on that faggot. i don't think he even plays the guitar, honestly
5. cool i'll try to care?


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Jul 20, 2008)

Bryantacious said:


> yeeeaaaah dont critique a genre you hate
> 
> thats  about as biased as you can get lol



thank you! *hugs*


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Jul 20, 2008)

kalibration ltd said:


> 1. because i give anything a chance
> 2. kirk hammet sucks
> 3. jake lee sucks
> 4. don't get me started on that faggot. i don't think he even plays the guitar, honestly
> 5. cool i'll try to care?



1. obviously you dont give things a chance. did you listen to anything besides jeannes wish? obviously not because that the only song where the wah is prominant.
2. obviously he doesnt or else he wouldnt be in the most famous band in the world, nor would he be in the most praised position in the band.
3. jake e. lee was one of the most amazing guitarists who ever lived. http://youtube.com/watch?v=G6D69ILnVrk hes got some of the fastest hands ive ever seen and theres no one who sounds like him.
4. dont fucking say anything about faggots to a gay man. and if synister gates didnt play guitar, then why are there three albums featuring him as the lead guitarist, you dolt?
5. i dont fucking care if you care. you given me a reason to keep up what im doing. stuff that everyone else seems to love, and youre just too closed minded to really give anything outside of your petty little box a chance.


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Jul 20, 2008)

mammagamma said:


> Some of the sound got so loud it sounded like a fuzzy mess in some places.
> 
> An awesome fuzzy mess.



ah. i see what you mean. ill try to explain it off as this being the first time ive ever tried to master or produce an album. lol ;P


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 20, 2008)

wow


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 21, 2008)

kalibration ltd said:


> I'll say faggot all I want.


Not if you attract the attention of the admins and mod team you won't. Just between you and I, they tend to really look down on that kind of behavior and will smote you. Smoting may have gone out of style with the Old Testament, but it's making a comeback.

Be careful.

Admins are everywhere.


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Not if you attract the attention of the admins and mod team you won't. Just between you and I, they tend to really look down on that kind of behavior and will smote you. Smoting may have gone out of style with the Old Testament, but it's making a comeback.
> 
> Be careful.
> 
> Admins are everywhere.



thanks Dragonner.


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 24, 2008)

demonwerewolf110 said:


> ah. i see what you mean. ill try to explain it off as this being the first time ive ever tried to master or produce an album. lol ;P


ugh I wish I could record, mix, and master music

my band is looking for a place to do it at right now and everyone is so expensive

Jamie King, the guy who recorded the album Colors for Between the Buried and Me said he would cut us a deal but its still going to cost us an arm and a leg


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Jul 24, 2008)

Bryantacious said:


> ugh I wish I could record, mix, and master music
> 
> my band is looking for a place to do it at right now and everyone is so expensive
> 
> Jamie King, the guy who recorded the album Colors for Between the Buried and Me said he would cut us a deal but its still going to cost us an arm and a leg



have you tried using a program on your computer to record and mix? i use AcidPro6.0 and while yes, i do have some issues with it, most of the issues are my own fault.

the program itself is more for making techno stuff more than anything, but it works just as well for recording instruments.

does your band have a myspace?


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 24, 2008)

I find that MixCraft 4.1 does a good job for editing/recording stuff as well.

The MIDI drum sounds it makes aren't half-bad either (and it comes with it's own sample drums, amongst other things, too!)


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Jul 24, 2008)

mammagamma said:


> I find that MixCraft 4.1 does a good job for editing/recording stuff as well.
> 
> The MIDI drum sounds it makes aren't half-bad either (and it comes with it's own sample drums, amongst other things, too!)



mixcraft, eh? i will definately check that out! thanks!


----------

